
What is the “--” operator in C++? - rajathagasthya
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1642028/what-is-the-operator-in-c
======
JoshTriplett
The title doesn't seem to have come through correctly on HN; it should say:

What is the "\-->" operator in C++?

